# New Rhinestone Fill Method for KNK and ACS Studio



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I created a new video showing yet another way to fill vector images with circles in ACS and KNK Studio. Here's a link to the video:

Filling Images Using the AND Weld Function

This method also works well with text.


----------



## ccourtenay (Aug 11, 2008)

Sandy, as always you are the BEST!! I have been playing all night and, so far, it works like a dream!! Too bad I already spend the $ for the other programs..this is what I was looking for.
Cindy C


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm sorry, too, Cindy! I have to admit that "the other program" was the inspiration for this method. I kept thinking that there had to be a way to make it work similarly in KNK and ACS Studio so that users could get a nice symmetrical look. I had come up with another method using the AND Weld months ago, but it required a lot of deletion of partial circles. This method works better.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Great video and explanation!! I understood it and I don't even have your software - ha,ha,ha!! I'm going to study your other videos even if it's just for general knowledge!

Thanks, SandyMcC


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm honored that you want to view them.  For a direct link, go here. The Rhinestone ones are all down under the "R"'s. But you might find some of the designing ones fun to watch. I have a lot of fun making those.

Free KNK Studio Videos


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

AS ALWAYS ...you are the bomb!!!!!



synonyms: 
great, wonderful, remarkable, outstanding, awesome, excellent, desirable, pleasing, glorious, dazzling, magnificent, marvelous, wonderful, terrific, sensational, stupendous, superb, amazing…need I go on?

You have been the greatest help to me and I am sure countless others.
Thank you.
I don’t know what I would do without you!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> AS ALWAYS ...you are the bomb!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the exact same synonyms I would bestow upon you and my other wonderful Internet friends and customers. I've met some of the best people since I started my business four years ago and I find that I learn the most by teaching and helping. This is a terrific forum and I'm so grateful to the many people here who have helped me learn an entirely different application that was completely foreign to me a year ago at this time. 

And another big thanks to Rodney for managing this forum with so much professionalism and to Bobbielee and Kelly for being excellent moderators AND contributing their own knowledge.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks to you for creating such awesome video tutorials and sharing them with us. I am sure they take time to make and it is just so cool that you share them with us just because you like to help  I really appreciate all the help, especially since i now have a new rhinestone software, and hopefully will have a new cutter once I get rid of my dtg printer. Maybe within a couple weeks. I will be a calling you with that too haha.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Sounds great! I look forward to talking to you.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, Sandy is F----- Awesome! Guess who Sandy!


----------



## Jimwill (Nov 23, 2006)

The link to the video is dead. Can you fix it please?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Jim,

Sandy changed some things on her website since this thread was posted. Here is the new link to where her rhinestone videos are.
http://www.iloveknk.com/Support/Rhinestone/Videos/


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> Jim,
> 
> Sandy changed some things on her website since this thread was posted. Here is the new link to where her rhinestone videos are.
> http://www.iloveknk.com/Support/Rhinestone/Videos/


Thanks, Marilyn! I WILL get new links to Rodney today for the video tutorial posts I've announced here. The problem isn't really coming up with the links... it's finding the original posts where I announced them! But hopefully I can search on specific words I know I used and find them that way.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You're more than welcome Sandy. You are so helpful to all of us here and I just thought I would help you out a little too!! Thanks!!


----------

